# Loud thump, no blood, and no arrow



## jmiller (Nov 16, 2011)

First archery shot at a deer, any suggestions, looked for 2 hours in the dark?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Hardwoods89 (Oct 8, 2008)

definitely take another look in the morning


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

NM missed the title


Did you get an idea where it ran? How far of a shot?

You have to grid search looking for blood.

Many times I've had great kills but no pass through and internal bleeding. Its tough but I do better tracking at night with a good led light.


----------



## jmiller (Nov 16, 2011)

As I put in the title I didn't find one drop of blood or my arrow, but **** felt alright


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Sorry forgot the title as I read and edited my post.

If he ran off with the arrow and you didn't see it you may have got him good. Were you in a stand? How high and how far away was the deer?


----------



## jmiller (Nov 16, 2011)

25-30 yards, decline was pretty low tho, stands about 10 ft off ground, gunna look for arrow in the morning, any chance I still hit him even though found no blood within 50 yards of where he ran


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Yes, I've seen it quite a bit. But usually with steeper angled shots where most of the arrow is in the deer but it got stopped by the front shoulder.

How many lbs you shoot?


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

jmiller said:


> 25-30 yards, decline was pretty low tho, stands about 10 ft off ground, gunna look for arrow in the morning, any chance I still hit him even though found no blood within 50 yards of where he ran
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


My brother shot a doe one day and told me how great the shot was.... Went out and found no blood. He told me what direction and that he felt great about it. Quartering away shot. He told me about where it went so we went and started to circle. She only went 80 yrds. the arrow was stuck in her opposite front and the fat around the arrow didn't allow the blood to flow. She was full inside. Could be good, good luck!!


----------



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

Look hard in the morning, 

And I LOVE useing lighted nocks, after killing many deer with them I could never go hunting without them, what a great tool.


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

How wide open was your shooting lane? I've seen a lot of little tree's that went unnoticed until the hunter was digging their arrow out of it.......

If that isn't the case, get after it in the daylight tomorrow. Not finding blood for the first 50yds is not all that uncommon, especially if the arrow stayed in the deer.

Good luck!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jmiller (Nov 16, 2011)

Okay thanks everyone, I will be checking tomorrow morning and I'll let u know, decent buck hope I find him


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

If you don't get on it first thing in the morning call in a tracking dog.


----------



## droptine270 (Oct 2, 2012)

That time of the year again for these kind of nauseating threads I'll be back in January.


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

Michigan deer tracking hounds are in this site and could help u.. Also the big buck my buddy shot the other night went 300 yards with pin drops of blood and it was complete pass through both lungs! Stay on it brother..


SimplyOutdoors TV


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

We tracked a deer .75 miles yesterday from a hit on Thursday morning. Not one drop of blood. Fortunately, the shooter had visuals of the deer at 700 yards and saw where he entered a thicket. We moved there and found the buck. We jumped him and saw the hit. Gut shot.

We left the deer till yesterday morning and found it within 15 minutes and about 70 yds from last sighting.

Again, not a lick of blood over the entire .75 mile distance. Only blood was on 2 leaves where he bedded the first time.

Gut shot deer will often leave little or no blood as the fat and intestines will plug the hole and there is no major vessels to leak blood.

If you do not have the visuals to give you a starting place then I completely agree that a tracking dog is the way to go.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

droptine270 said:


> That time of the year again for these kind of nauseating threads I'll be back in January.


While poor hits can be nauseating to read and certainly for the hunter, it is a reality of hunting.

The OP is looking for help and advice.

What better place than a site where THOUSANDS of experienced hunters hang out.

JMiller, good luck and don't give up.


----------



## Buck Wild! (Apr 22, 2009)

Look for white hair too. Usually an indication of a low hit. Might want to use the advice of others about lighted nocks. Or save your $ and dip your arrows in white paint on the fletch end & use white feathers too. Just as important as the shot is paying attention to the deer's body language post-hit, and follow him/her as far as you can with your eyes until it goes out of sight. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jmiller (Nov 16, 2011)

Found a piece of my broad head, no blood, any suggestions?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Call a tracking dog!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

jmiller said:


> Found a piece of my broad head, no blood,
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


A piece? What piece? Blades? Any arrow? Blood on broadhead? Where do you think you hit it?

Maybe you hit a tree?


Posted from my cell phone - "I don't text and drive. Trust me, when I'm texting I completely ignore my driving!"


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

I second that. What did you find, any sign the broadhead hit the deer? Blade or what?


----------



## jmiller (Nov 16, 2011)

A blade, shot in hay field, blade was laying on ground about 5 yards behind where the deer was standing, looked for another 3 hours this morning and the blade is all we found, it was a 20-30 shot I aimed for 20-25, my guess is undershot 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## droptine270 (Oct 2, 2012)

You ask what to do you are told get a tracking dog you dont do it find a part of the blade and ask what do I do????? :lol: If you need help here's what you need to do ........start listening to people who are trying to help if you are asking for help. 

Did you use a crossbow?


----------



## jmiller (Nov 16, 2011)

Yes a crossbow and bring your dog over if you want


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## droptine270 (Oct 2, 2012)

Sure thing its just a short 700 mile round trip I'll be there in the morning.


----------



## MIhunt (Dec 18, 2011)

droptine270 said:


> You ask what to do you are told get a tracking dog you dont do it find a part of the blade and ask what do I do????? :lol: If you need help here's what you need to do ........start listening to people who are trying to help if you are asking for help.
> 
> Did you use a crossbow?


No need to lay into the guy. Maybe he just blew off your dog comment because he cant afford it.


----------



## droptine270 (Oct 2, 2012)

MIhunt said:


> No need to lay into the guy. Maybe he just blew off your dog comment because he cant afford it.


 
If that's what you call laying into the guy your parents are way too nice to you kid. :lol:


----------



## MIhunt (Dec 18, 2011)

droptine270 said:


> If that's what you call laying into the guy your parents are way too nice to you kid. :lol:


Laying into him was the only word i could think of. It was more so the :lol:face than what you said. Im not quite sure but whenever i see that face i just seem to think negative of the post


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

droptine270 said:


> You ask what to do you are told get a tracking dog you dont do it find a part of the blade and ask what do I do????? :lol: If you need help here's what you need to do ........start listening to people who are trying to help if you are asking for help.
> 
> Did you use a crossbow?


It's not January yet...


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Sorry to hear you couldn't find anything. Was the blade broken or did a blade fall out? Wonder if you hit the antlers? Bolt would be tough to find in a feild either way.

Was he looking at you when you shot? Did you stop him by grunting?


----------



## MIhunt (Dec 18, 2011)

stinky reinke said:


> It's not January yet...


I agree. Also find it interesting how he's only been around since October but he seems used to how it works in less than one month...


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

Look in the trees....

Last year i was positive i hit an all time best.....

No arrow no blood.. 3 guys 16 hours of searching. 

2 weeks later i was on stand and the sun was just right i was able to see my arrow split a limb 8' of the ground. I still cant tell my BIL or dad. I'd never here the end of it

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## droptine270 (Oct 2, 2012)

There is just no hope for some people.....the joys of living in Michigan 


Have fun kiddies


----------



## MIhunt (Dec 18, 2011)

droptine270 said:


> There is just no hope for some people.....the joys of living in Michigan
> 
> 
> Have fun kiddies


:lol:Im enjoying your posts more and more each time


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

MIhunt said:


> :lol:Im enjoying your posts more and more each time


Not any more..


----------

